# posting pics



## debjs (Jul 3, 2007)

How about this.


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 4, 2007)

What a cutie! What's her (his?) story?


----------



## debjs (Jul 4, 2007)

This is Trinny. She's a 3 year old mare. Sweet as ever! I had gotten a quarter horse before, but things did not work out. I had a bad car accident a few years ago, bad back etc... I don't know what I was thinking but I was terrified of falling off of him because of my back. ( should of thought of that before ) Actually I did but had no fear then. Anyways I just seem to have this need for a horse. I have an empty barn, nice little corral but no horse. Soooo I drive to all the local barns every once in awhile just to look at the horses and get my fix. But, the last time I went I saw her standing in a stall, all the other ponies were out ( they are a little bigger) doing pony rides for a camp. Eventually the lady came back into the barn and told me she was for sale. End of story SOLD


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 4, 2007)

How tall is she? She's a double for my 29" mare Bell who is also 3. I'm glad you got her enjoy.

Christy


----------



## debjs (Jul 4, 2007)

She's actually 35 inches. Stocky little girl. Love her to death.


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 5, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a beauty and she's lucky to have found you. So, when does she get a buddy?



: Minis are like Lay's potato chips...you can't have just one.



:


----------



## debjs (Jul 6, 2007)

Hubby will not let me buy another... the deal was after the big horses, ( which I ended up losing alot of money)that I could do fostering for mini's, and if I ended up adopting 1 or 2 that would be fine. I just got very impatient waiting to get a foster and bought her...thought he was gonna have a coronary. But he loves her! So I patiently wait to see if a friend will come along.


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 11, 2007)

Explain to hubby that horses are herd animals





Plus he did say 1 OR 2.

I see one :bgrin

Amanda


----------



## chandab (Jul 12, 2007)

Just tell him that two minis eat less and produce less manure than one full-size; and company of their own kind keeps them happier.

Congratulations on your first mini.


----------

